# Forum About Russia Culture and History  Мы родом из СССР (ностальгическое)

## Indra

Кое-что из этого я действительно помню  ::  
(с) Команда КВН ЧП, г.Минск  
На самом деле в мире не семь чудес света, а гораздо больше. Просто мы с вами к ним привыкли и порой даже не замечаем.  
Ну разве не чудо - первое советское средство после бритья? Помните? Кусочки газеты?  
А такое чудо, как тюнинг автомобиля Москвич-412? Помните? 5-копеечные монеты по периметру лобового стекла, меховой руль, эпоксидная ручка коробки передач с розочкой и, естественно, милицейская фуражка на заднем стекле.     
 А резинка от трусов - это же тоже чудо! Ведь она прекрасно держит как трусы, так и варежки!  
А в кинотеатрах? Точка от лазерной указки на лбу главного героя - боже мой, скольких людей это сделало счаст-ли-вы-ми!  
Пирожок с повидлом - ну разве не чудо? Никогда не угадаешь, с какой стороны повидло вылезет!  
Еще одно необъяснимое чудо - поднимите, пожалуйста, руки те, у кого был нормальный учитель труда... а не инопланетянин...?  
А такое чудо, как авоська с мясом за форточкой? Помните: полез доставать - пельмени упали!  
А вот этот вот чудесный мамин развод: "Я тебе сейчас покупаю, но это тебе на день рождения"?!  
Или вот эта волшебная бабушкина фраза на прощание: "Только банки верните!"  
А холодильник ЗИЛ помните, вот с такой вот ручкой? Это же однорукий бандит! Дергаешь ручку - сыпятся банки.  
А, кстати, что до сих пор лежит в холодильниках на дверце сбоку? Нет, не яйца. И не кетчуп. На дверце сбоку лежат... лекарства!  
Бесплатная медицина - это тоже чудо. Врач один, а очереди две - одна по талонам, а вторая по записи. А еще и третья была - "Я только спрошу!"  
Да, сколько еще их было, этих чудес света...  
Маленькое окошко из кухни в ванную - что там смотреть, объясните?  
Обувная ложка-лошадка...  
Зубной порошок - чистит как зубы, так и серебро...  
Писающий мальчик на двери туалета...  
Телевизор "Рубин" - берешь пассатижи и тын-тын-тын!  
Плавки с якорьком... помните?!  
Молоко в треугольных пакетах!  
А вы говорите: "Семь чудес света!"  
Мы раньше много чего делали такого, что сейчас и в голову не взбредет делать. Более того, если ты сегодня хоть раз сделаешь то, что тогда делал постоянно - тебя не поймут, а могут и за сумасшедшего принять.  
Ну вот, например, помните, автоматы с газированной водой. Там еще был стакан граненный - один на всех. Сегодня никому и в голову не придет пить из общего стакана! (Сегодня его украдут через пять секунд после установки автомата, ровно за три секунды до того, как утащат и сам автомат А раньше ведь все пили из этих стаканов: Обычное дело! И ведь никто не боялся подхватить какую-нибудь заразу:  
Кстати, эти стаканы использовали для своих дел местные пьяницы. И, представьте себе, вы только представьте это - они ВОЗВРАЩАЛИ стакан на место! Не верите? А тогда - обычное дело!  
А вот идет человек и пузыри выдувает! Потом - бац - и вот такие розовые ошметки по всему лицу! Сегодня нормальный человек так поступает? А тогда - обычное дело! Потому что у нас были необычные жвачки! И из этих жвачек выдувались шикарные пузыри. Да, тогда жвачки нужны были не для кариеса. Ну, мы даже не думали, что такое бывает: Да и не было никакого кариеса, пока нам не сказали, что с ним надо бороться:!  
А еще раньше можно было с утра выйти на улицу, вдохнуть полной грудью и пойти :.просто фиг знает куда! Не по делам, а так просто! Да, раньше мы многое делали "так просто". Сегодня это подвластно только алкоголикам и бомжам:.А тогда - обычное дело!  
А люди, вешающие простыню на стену, выключающие свет и бормочущие что-то себе под нос в темноте? Секта? Нет, обычное дело! Раньше в каждом доме проходила церемония, которая называлась - задержите дыхание - диафильм! Помните это чудо?! У кого сейчас работает проектор диафильмов?  
Или вот человек с такой плоской штучкой в руках. Эта штука постоянно пищит, а человек бормочет - Ой, как много яиц: нет, с таким количеством яиц не живут: Псих? Нет, продвинутый чувак. Обычное дело! Вспомните наши высочайшие технологии - электронную игру "Ну, погоди!". Какие там компьютеры с трехмерной графикой?! Тьфу! Волк, ловящий яйца! Вот высота!  
Дым валит, едкий запах по всей квартире. Дощечка такая с письменами. Что вам представляется? Индийский великий жрец Арамонетригал? На самом деле это вы-жи-га-ние. Обычное дело! Миллионы советских детей выжигали открытки мамам на 8 марта - Мамочка, поздравляю с международным женским днем. Желаю тебе мирного неба над головой, а твоему сыну - велосипед:  
А еще все сидели в ванной, причем на опущенном стульчаке, причем в темноте - и светил там только красный фонарь: Догадались? Обычное дело - печатали фотографии. Вся наша жизнь на этих черно-белых фотографиях, отпечатанных собственными руками, а не бездушным дядькой из Кодак: Ну вы же помните, что такое фиксаж?  
А, девчоночки, вы помните резиночки? Удивительно, но ни один мальчишка на свете не знает правила этой игры!  
А сбор макулатуру в школе? До сих пор мучает вопрос - зачем? А я ведь тогда весь папин архив Playboy туда отнес. И мне ничего за это не было! Только мама удивлялась, чего это отец стал так придирчиво проверять мои домашние задания?!  
А портреты Горбачева без родимого пятна помните? Необычно: А ведь мы еще помним, как Джексон был черным, да еще и несовершеннолетним! Тогда это было - обычное дело!  
Вообще, очень много такого было необычного: поездки на картошку и разбавленное пиво (не, ну правда было вкусно!), "Взвейтесь кострами бочки с бензином, мы пионеры - дети грузинов" и "Кто курит Яву и Пегас, тому любая баба даст" и "Опал - затянулся и упал  
Да, мы были очень необычными людьми!

----------


## Lampada

_Билет в детство_ _Слова Р. РОЖДЕСТВЕНСКОГО_Где-то есть город, тихий, как сон.
Пылью тягучей по грудь занесен.
В медленной речке вода как стекло.
Где-то есть город, в котором тепло.
Наше далекое детство там прошло... 
Ночью из дома я поспешу,
В кассе вокзала билет попрошу:
"Может, впервые за тысячу лет
Дайте до детства плацкартный билет!.."
Тихо ответит кассирша: "Билетов нет..." 
Так что же дружище! Как ей возразить?
Дорогу в детство где еще спросить?
А может, просто только иногда
Лишь в памяти своей приходим мы сюда?. 
В городе этом сказки живут.
Шалые ветры в дорогу зовут.
Там нас порою сводили с ума
Сосны - до неба, до солнца - дома.
Там по сугробам неслышно шла зима... 
Дальняя песня в нашей судьбе,
Ласковый город, спасибо тебе!
Мы не вернемся, напрасно не жди.
Есть на планете другие пути.
Мы повзрослели. Поверь нам. И прости.

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

_" Детям 60-70-80х годов посвящается... _ _Детство или как мы вообще выжили!?. _ _ Если вы были ребенком в 60е-70е-80е годы, оглядываясь назад, трудно поверить, что нам удалось дожить до сегодняшнего дня._ _В детстве наши кроватки были раскрашены яркими красками с высоким содержания свинца.
Не было секретных крышек на пузырьках с лекарствами.
Двери часто не запирались, а шкафы не запирались никогда.
Мы пили воду из колонки на углу, а не из пластиковых бутылок.
Никому не могло придти в голову кататься на велосипеде в шлеме. Ужас! 
Мы уходили из дома утром и играли весь день, возвращаясь тогда, когда зажигались уличные фонари. Целый день никто не знал где мы. Мобильных телефонов не было.Трудно представить.
Мы резали руки и ноги, ломали кости и выбивали зубы, никто не на кого не подавал в суд. Бывало всякое.
Зато у нас были друзья! Мы выходили на улицу и находили их. 
Мы катались на великах, пускали спички по весенним ручьям, ходили по заборам, лазили по крышам и болтали. Когда нам кто-то был нужен, мы просто стучались в дверь, звонили в звонок или просто заходили и виделись с ними. Помните? Сами! Без спроса! Одни в этом жестоком и опасном мире. Без охраны. 
Как мы вообще выжили? Мы придумывали игры с палками и консервными банками. 
Мы воровали яблоки в садах и ели вишни с косточками. И косточки не проростали у нас в животе. 
На переменах мы поливали друг друга водой из старых, многоразовых шприцов. Наши поступки были нашими собственными!_ _На самом деле в мире не семь чудес света, а гораздо больше. Просто мы с вами к ним уже привыкли и порой даже не замечаем. Ну, разве не чудо, первое средство после бритья? Кусочки газеты- помните? А мясо в сетке за окном помните?: полез доставать - пельмени упали.
А вот этот мамин развод: "Я тебе сейчас это покупаю, но это тебе на день рождения! ".
Или волшебная бабушкина фраза на прощанье: "Банки верните."
Плавки с якорьком - помните? Молоко в треугольных пакетах? Зубной порошок - чистит как зубы, так и серебро? А вы говорите:" Семь чудес света!" Мы раньше много чего делали такого, что сейчас и в голову не взбредет делать. Более того, если ты сегодня хоть раз сделаешь то, что тогда делал постоянно - тебя не поймут, а могут и за сумасшедшего принять. Ну вот например, помните автоматы с газированной водой? Там еще был стакан граненый - один на всех? Сегодня никому и в голову не придет пить из общего стакана. Сегодня украдут его через пять секунд после установки автомата, ровно за три секунды до того как утащат сам автомат. А раньше ведь все пили из этих стаканов. Обычное дело. И ведь никто не боялся подхватить какую-нибудь заразу. Кстати, эти стаканы использовали для своих дел местные пьяницы и, представьте себе, вы только представьте себе это....они ВОЗВРАЩАЛИ стакан на место ! Не верите, а тогда - обычное дело! 
А люди, вешающие простыню на стену, выключающие свет и бормочующие что- то себе под нос в темноте? Cекта? Нет, обычное дело! Раньше в каждом доме проходила церемония, которая называлась, ....задержите дыхание... - ДИАФИЛЬМ!
Дым валит, едкий запах по всей квартире. Дощечка такая с письменами, что представляется вам? Великий индийский жрец? На самом деле - это ВЫ-ЖИ-ГА-НИ-Е. Обычное дело! Миллионы советских детей выжигали открытки мамам на 8 марта. Мамочка, поздравляю с Международным женским днем! Желаю тебе мирного неба над головой, а твоему сыну - велосипед.
А еще все сидели в ванной на опущенном стульчаке, причем в темноте и светил там только красный фонарь. Догадались? Обычное дело - печатали фотографии. Вся наша жизнь на этих черно-белых фотографиях, отпечатанных собственными руками, а не бездушным дядькой из Кодак.... Вы же помните, что такое фиксаж?_ _Девчонки, а вы помните резиночки? Удивительно, но не один мальчишка на свете не знает правила этой дурацкой игры. 
А сбор маккулатуры в школе? Меня до сих пор мучает вопрос - зачем? А я ведь тогда весь папин архив Playboy отнес и мне за это ничего не было. Мама еще тогда удивлялась, чего это отец стал так придирчиво проверять мои домашнии задания!? ... "_

----------


## kvs

Марк Бернес С чего начинается

----------


## gRomoZeka

> В детстве наши кроватки были раскрашены яркими красками с высоким содержания свинца.

 Мы еще периодически разбивали градусники, чтобы поиграть со ртутью. Клали ее в спичечный коробок и гоняли булавками. Через пару дней коробок выкидывали, хотя чаще кто-нибудь ронял его на пол, и ртуть закатывалась в щели между досками пола. 
Сейчас каждый раз, как по новостям показывают очередную эвакуацию школы из-за возможно "разлития ртути", пожимаю плечами. Паникеры. ))))

----------


## Lampada

> Мы еще периодически разбивали градусники, чтобы поиграть со ртутью. Клали ее в спичечный коробок и гоняли булавками. Через пару дней коробок выкидывали, хотя чаще кто-нибудь ронял его на пол, и ртуть закатывалась в щели между досками пола. 
> Сейчас каждый раз, как по новостям показывают очередную эвакуацию школы из-за возможно "разлития ртути", пожимаю плечами. Паникеры. ))))

 А если шарики ртути покрывались пылью, то они не хотели сливаться.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> А если шарики ртути покрывались пылью, то они не хотели сливаться.

 Ха-ха-ха, серьезно?  ::  Даже проверить захотелось. )) У нас до такой степени никогда не залеживалась.

----------


## Lampada

> Ха-ха-ха, серьезно?  Даже проверить захотелось. )) У нас до такой степени никогда не залеживалась.

 Пылью с пола, куда термометр падал. Куда потом ртуть выбрасывалась, не помню.  Наверное, в мусорное ведро.   
Я ещё, кажется, помню, как дантист растирал в ступке ртуть с цементом для пломбы.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> ...растирал в ступке ртуть с цементом для пломбы.

 А вот это жесть. О_О

----------


## Lampada

*В Черкассах на улице разлили 4 кг ртути*

----------


## kvs

Наш однокласник руками натер ртутью латунную пряжку солдатского ремня и пряжка стала как никелированная. Смотрелось круто.

----------


## Eric C.

So, are you all saying those mercury tricks won't affect you in any way?

----------


## kvs

Если бы мы этого не делали, то были бы высокими, красивыми и молодыми. А так, - состариваемся потихоньку, выросли всего лишь 175 см и красота куда-то уходит к 50-ти годам.  ::  - This is joke.  Конечно так делать нельзя, но и то как панически поступают сейчас наверное неправильно.

----------


## Lampada

Uploaded by *Viki781* on Sep 20, 2010     *Александр Филиппенко .  * Я жду... Каждый день на этом месте я жду. Время в ожидании тянется медленно. 
Жизнь в ожидании проходит быстро. И тем не менее я жду, жду, жду... 
Я часто стоял в очередях. Я смотрел на лица, на которых отражалось только 
ожидание. Я видел тоскливое, бессмысленное стояние. Я физически чувствовал, как 
из моего тела уходят минуты и часы. Мне шестьдесят лет. Из них три года я провел 
в очередях. Я иногда болел. Иногда жаловался. Меня иногда вызывали. Мне 
назначали прием на двенадцать часов. Ни разу. Ни разу за мои шестьдесят лет меня 
не приняли ровно в двенадцать. Кому-то нужно было мое время. Полчаса, час, два 
моей жизни, и я отдавал. 
Мне шестьдесят лет. Из них на ожидание в приемных ушло два года. Два с 
половиной года я провел в столовых в ожидании блюд. Два года – в ожидании 
расчета. Год ждал в парикмахерской. Два года искал такси. Три года валялся на 
чемоданах в вестибюле гостиницы и смотрел собачьими глазами на администратора. 
Всем нужно мое время. У меня его мало. Но если нужно... 
Мне шестьдесят лет. В ожидании я провел пятнадцать. Двадцать лет я спал. 
Осталось двадцать пять. Из них семнадцать – на счастливое детство. И только 
восемь я занимался своим делом. 
Мало. Я бы мог сделать больше. Зато я научился ждать. 
Ждать упорно и терпеливо. 
Ждать, не теряя надежды. 
Ждать, сидя на стуле и покачиваясь. 
Ждать, стоя и переминаясь. 
Ждать, прислонясь к стене. 
Ждать в кресле, пока оно поговорит по телефону. 
Ждать и ни о чем не думать. 
И только сейчас, когда мне шестьдесят, я думаю: не слишком ли долго я ждал? 
Но прочь эти мысли, подождем автобуса.

----------


## Lampada

Ундервуд - Очень хочется в Советский Cоюз   
В старой коробке из-под конфет
Жили-были герои мультфильмов.
Волк, например, из «Ну, погоди»,
Он мне кричал «Не уходи!»
В телевизоре на чердаке
Жили-были недетские страсти.
Ёжик в тумане на грани весны,
Семнадцать мгновений шпионской напасти… 
Очень хочется в Советский Союз!
Очень хочется снова и снова.
Очень хочется в Советский Союз!
Шепнуть Чебурашке на ухо два слова,
Опять и опять.
Очень хочется… Ать!
Улететь на МИГ-25… 
В старой коробке из-под конфет
Жили-были молочные зубы.
Хмурые будни холодной войны
И синяя юбочка девочки Любы.
А к отцу приходили друзья —
Сан Саныч и завцехом Куценко
Они заводили бобинный «Маяк»
И под водку гремела нетленка. 
Очень хочется в Советский Союз!
Очень хочется снова и снова.
Очень хочется в Советский Союз!
Шепнуть Чебурашке на ухо два слова,
Опять и опять.
Очень хочется… Ать!
Улететь на МИГ-25… 
Очень хочется в Советский Союз!
Очень хочется, правда-правда.
Очень хочется в Советский Союз!
Атомный, страшный, большой, коварный
Опять и опять. 
Очень хочется… Ать!
Улететь на МИГ-25…
Улететь на МИГ-25…

----------


## Lampada

Слова - Антон Лирник  У меня было самое лучшее детство, Я таскал абрикосы во дворе по соседству. Дергал за косы отличницу Зойку, И завтракал под "Пионерскую зорьку".  А по воскресеньям под "В гостях у сказки" Я шил ватно-марлевые повязки. Я палил дымовухи и бросал их с балкона, У меня на стене был плакат Сталлоне.  Меня не возили в Европу на лето, Мне не покупали Playstation третий. Зато, зато   У меня было детство, У меня было детство, У меня было детство, У меня было самое лучшее детство.  У меня было сорок вкладышей Turbo, Мне рвали ниткой молочные зубы. Когда я болел, мне ставили банки, Подорожники мне заживляли ранки.  Я гордо ходил с дипломатом в школу, Я хранил бутылку от пепси-колы. Мой учитель труда был с другой планеты, А мой двухкассетник жевал кассеты.  Я не играл в Counter-Strike по сетке, На Казантипе не ел таблетки, Зато, зато   У меня было детство, У меня было детство, У меня было детство, У меня было самое лучшее детство.  У нас было детство то, что надо, Пусть мы не носили Gucci и Prada, Что такое iPhone мы вообще не знали, Мы в волка и яйца годами играли.  Родители нам не дарили мобилы, Мы с рюкзаками в походы ходили. Мы спали в палатках, а не в бунгало, И ели не мюсли, а картошку с салом.  Мы носили варежки на резинке, Мы видели Барби один раз на картинке. Мы сбивали нунчаками люстры в зале, Когда умер Вердер, мы все рыдали.  "Рабыня Изаура", "Комиссар Каттани", "Спокойной ночи" с тетей Таней. Слон, попугай, удав, мартышка, Кефир в бутылках с зеленой крышкой.  "Утренней почтой", "АБВГДейки", Один доллар - 63 копейки. Пекарь, квадрат, резинки, салочки, Котлеты в тесте, кукурузные палочки.  Вода с сиропом, шоколад "Аленка", Шампунь "Кря-кря", пирамиды, варенки. Кар-Мэн, Технология, Дюна, На-На, Фотоаппарат "Зенит", велосипед "Десна".  У нас не было дачи на Кипре где-то, Не было памперсов и интернета, Зато, зато   У нас было детство, У нас было детство, У нас было детство, У нас было самое лучшее детство.  Верни нам детство! Детство! Детство! Детство!

----------


## DrBaldhead

> Слова - Антон Лирник  У меня было самое лучшее детство,

 AWWWWWWWSOME!!!!11  ::

----------


## Lampada

*Published on Mar 18, 2014 by* pustinnik50 
Из д/ф "Мы за мир".   *Хор Центрального дома детей железнодорожников.*  *На фестиваль!* Музыка: И. Дунаевский Слова: М. Матусовский  Бегут, бегут составы в далёкие края, 
Идут, идут по свету отважные друзья, 
Плывут, плывут по морю большие корабли, 
Спешат, спешат, спешат друзья со всех концов земли. 
Припев: 
Сверкай на солнце и лети,
Лети, дорога, вдаль! 
Сегодня в мире все пути ведут на фестиваль! 
В борьбе за дружбу, мир и труд 
Окрепли мы, как сталь! 
Сегодня все пути ведут на фестиваль!  
- Откуда ты, товарищ? 
- Откуда ты, сестра? 
- Мы с Рейна и Дуная, 
Мы с Волги и с Днестра! 
Поёт повсюду с нами молодёжь 
И сколько нас и сколько нас 
Никак не перечтёшь!  
Припев.  
Мы - юные посланцы советской стороны, 
Народного Китая свободные сыны! 
Мы - гордая Корея и пламенный Вьетнам! 
Со всех концов земли большой 
Иди сегодня к нам!  
Припев.    1951

----------


## Lampada

*Песни Артека 1939*  *Published on Mar 18, 2014 by* Игорь Грызлов ..........................  Небо гаснет, догорая, Скрылось солнце вдалеке, Ходит рыба золотая В затихающей реке.  Припев: Вьётся лёгкий дым Над костром седым. Хорошо нам здесь в тишине  Лошадей пасти, Разговор вести И петь о родной стране.  На луга, на нивы эти, Смотрит Сталин из Кремля. Нет милей земли на свете, Чем советская земля.  .............................  Есть местечко в Крыму, Отовсюду к нему Пионеры стремятся гурьбой. Слева -- горы и лес, Сверху -- купол небес, А внизу -- неумолчный прибой.  Припев: Поднятие флага, Туман Аю-Дага, Тебя, наш веселый Артек, И крымские зори, И синие море, Мы вас не забудем вовек!  Утро тихо плывет, Утро плавать зовет Даже тех, кто вчера не умел. В море синем вода Закипает тогда От горячих и бронзовых тел  Облака, облака Вечереет слегка, Слышен гул парохода во мгле. Грусти нет ни о чем, Волейбольным мячом Скачет радость по этой земле.  Скоро лету конец. Одевайся пловец, Наше время промчалось стрелой. Облупились носы, Износились трусы, Нам пора собираться домой.

----------


## vikk

Вот почитал ваши рассказы о детстве и заностальгировал....Жаль, что его не вернуть уже ((( Надо приложить максимум усилий,  чтобы и у моих детей оно было незабываемым!

----------


## EfreytoR_S

Ушедшее...  ::   ::

----------


## Lampada

*Published on Mar 25, 2014 -* RussianWikiTranslate   *Ах, время, советское время!* Как вспомнишь, — и в сердце тепло, И чешешь задумчиво темя — Куда это время ушло?  Нас утро встречало прохладой, С рассветом вставала страна. Чего нам ещё было надо? Простите, какого рожна?  На рубль можно было напиться, Проехать в метро за пятак, А в небе горели зарницы, Светил коммунизма маяк!  И были мы все гуманисты, И злоба была нам чужда, И были мы центром Вселенной, И строили мы на века.  Картошка, капуста, и сало, Любовь, комсомол и весна — Чего нам, ещё было надо? Такая пропала страна!  Умом Россию не понять, И Украину нашу тоже! Родные мы ни дать, ни взять, Да и в быту мы так похожи!  Ведь был Союз, кому мешал? Конечно, не народам нашим! А виноваты только мы, Под дудку мы богатых пляшем!  Всё забирают, — мы молчим. Лишь потому, что хата с краю. Была СТРАНА остался пшик, Я за Союзом так скучаю!  Кто в Израиль, а кто в Америку, Бросив Родину, словно груз, Мне б вернуться к родному берегу, Мне б вернуться в Советский Союз!  Но не купишь туда билета И не ходят туда поезда. Нам сказали: «Страны такой нету», — Президенты и господа.  И пошли мы с рукой протянутой В переходы, в бордели, на дно… Нашей Родины просто нету, Только в памяти, да в кино.  Нам сказали: «Вы стали свободней». Ложь! Вы нас просто лишили сил! Но живёт в моём сердце Родина От Крыма и до Курил.  Жили-были — не тужили. Чётко к коммунизму шли! Все республики дружили Необъятнейшей Страны!  За железной занавеской, Без соблазнов и свобод, Секса не было, конечно, — Размножался так народ!  Не поверите, — рожали! Без доплаты за детей. Даже мысль, о «капитале», Не терзала матерей!  Уходя из дома, чётко, Ключ, ложили под порог: Может брат или сестра Заглянут на чай когда!  Денег нет, — идёшь к соседу. Он, за спичками к тебе. Приглашали отобедать, Всей семьёй тебя к себе!  Не было, богатых, нищих, Попрошаек у метро. Где теперь такое сыщешь, Словно сон… Давным давно…

----------


## Lampada

17 июня этого года умер Александр Кавалеров.  Помню его в кино. RIP!

----------

